# Block wiring design for larger layouts



## DJL1961 (Sep 8, 2014)

I am very very new to the hobby. In fact I don't even own any trains or track yet. But I am studying, and trying to learn more about a couple of confusing aspects to the hobby, and that being wiring. As I design my empire, I intend on having a large layout, probably 45 linear feet one way, two main lines, with three different scenery zones plus a yard. 
Now my understanding of a block design is to build in a gap or resistance to isolate power to areas of one's layout, to help find problems more easily and to prevent other power flow issues, correct? In a layout that I have described, how many blocks should someone build into their layout? I was considering isolating each of the three scenery zones, and the yard. All three of the zones are going to have secondary train activity such as trolleys and subways, a mine train in the mountains. Advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It's going to be difficult to offer worthwhile 'block design' advice
without a more specific layout design. If nothing else, make
a drawing of your layout on a piece of paper, photograph it and post that pic.

There are major differences in the block design for DCC 
as compared to those for DC.

For the size layout you mention it would be strongly recommended
that you go with DCC. Your wiring design would be much
simpler. 

One of the reasons for isolated blocks in a DCC system is that with
short sensing an electrical mishap in one area will not affect
operations in other areas. You also can more evenly
distribute track power. However, you don't need them for train
operations. DCC tracks are always live and each locomotive
is individually controlled so that you can have trains running
around the layout while you do yard switching at the same time. 
With passing sidings, you can have 2 trains running in opposite
directions on a single track main just as proto railroads do.
To do those operations with a DC system you would need a number of
isolated blocks, complex wiring, a panel of switches and
2 or more power packs.

Get back to us with more info and let's see what we can do.

Don


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

There are any number of good books and lots of on-line diagrams for wiring your layout.

Don's quite right you may be putting the cart before the horse. Your design should take into account the type and size of consists you are looking to run.

For example, most people think of trains as these huge 100 car freights. A scant fifty or sixty years ago a multitude of short lines ran small two and three car consists between metropolitan areas and the surrounding farms for milk and mail. Commuters often rode these lines to go to jobs in the city.

An electrical block of track might have to hold your longest consist, plan for that. Turntables need to turn your longest AB set if your running 'cab' units (which is why railroads bought more A units than B).

Above all have fun. I don't know of anyone who, after great effort, didn't suddenly rip it all out and start over. hwell:


----------



## DJL1961 (Sep 8, 2014)

I will get a drawing posted to see. I appreciate your replies! I will definitely be going with DCC. I expect to run shorter trains, as well as a couple passenger trains. I didn't consider train length would dictate the size of a block. Thank You. Dave


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Dave

Bob mentioned Consist...the number of locos pulling a train. The train
itself could be any length. It is true that some do have electrical
problems when metal wheels span an insulated joiner between
blocks, but this is usually related to reverse loops where the
phase (polarity) of connecting tracks is different.

Don


----------



## DJL1961 (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks again for the replies. I like thinking a lot of things through, and I'm sure I'm putting the cart before the horse here. So, I'm having lots of fun reading about dcc and wiring, it doesn't look like it's anything I can't understand if I can find the right reading material. I think I found a good hobby shop in Grand Rapids. Several guys working the store that was pretty busy. One guy spent lot's of time answering my questions about dcc and the locomotives they sell. Let me pick out a locomotive and fool around with a Digitrax Zephyr. 
So, my thoughts are to really just be able to more easily identify problems with power and signal flow by building in blocks in the layout, as well as preventing a problem from affecting the rest of the layout. These are really the primary reasons for putting blocks into a layout as I understand it. And I suppose one can put in as many as they feel they need. At this time I intend on running just two main lines through the different areas of my layout. And if the diagram came out at all, you can see I'll have several shorter lines running throughout. A subway, and "L" train in Chicago, a mine train running around in the mountains, certainly a trolley or two in the last area that I intend on making San Fran. 
I've thought I should probably have 4 blocks. One for the yard, the second being the first city, the third the mountains, and finally the West coast city. So, I guess my very simple question in all of this is, does that sound about right, or am I over thinking this way too much, and should put them in where ever it seems logical. 
I'm just having tons of fun thinking about all of the things involved with doing what I want to do. Thanks for your patience and your help. Dave


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

From your description of what you want and your sketch of the layout, it sounds like you want a double track main, point-to-point or point-to-loop. The El, Subway, and any trolleys would not likely connect to that main, so you can remove them from consideration- they'll each be their own layout within the larger layout. After all, you wouldn't want a Chicago el train getting lost and turning up in San Fran, or a cable car popping up in Times Square. So- the only interconnections you need to worry about will be with the mine train, whether you wire DC or DCC. In other words, Dave, you aren't wiring one layout, you're wiring three or more (with the yard), and each part has its own needs and demands for block control. DCC simplifies track wiring, but doesn't do all that much for turnout control or other layout wiring- street and building lights, signals, and all that other electrical stuff. Don't get discouraged! More important, don't stop learning and don't give up. Build your two track main and when that's up and running, then work in the rest. By then it will be easy.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

While the tracks for the EL, subway or streetcars may not
have an actual physical connection to the railroad tracks
there is no reason they can't be electrically powered by
your same DCC controllers so that you have individual
control of those units. The public transit
tracks would also be a candidate for a separate 'block'.

I don't have any blocks on my layout. But hope that one
of the members who do use them will chime with with
a description of how you select what trackage to set apart
in a block. For example: If, as in the case of this thread,
you have a large layout with a double track main line would you
make each of the mains a block? Or would you designate
that the entire 'East end" of the layout be one block,
the middle another, and the 'West end' a third?
What other divisions are usually made?

Don


----------



## DJL1961 (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks for all the info guys! With what little I know I was hoping, to run all of the trains through the dcc unit. I just thought maybe I should figure how and where I would need the blocks before I started the wiring, probably don't need to worry about that just yet. The two main lines and the initial dcc wiring of the bus and feeders are a good place to start and I'll figure it out as I go. This is tons of fun for me, I just tend to over think things. Couple of shows in my neck of the woods in the next few weeks. Looking forward to that. 
Thanks again for the replies! Dave


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

That certainly looks like one "h"of a over whelming layout. I have 45sq.ft. I'm not even
close to being done. Good luck on your progress. Regards,tr1


----------

